# Pensacola Woman Has Epidural Stuck In Back For Four Days



## ebonysweetie (Jun 29, 2019)

What on earth? The pain she's going through. This is unacceptable. 


PENSACOLA , Fla. (WEAR-TV) — A routine medical procedure, gone horribly wrong.
Selena Gray has had an epidural lodged in her back since June 25.

"It's excruciating pain," said Gray.
Gray went into labor at Sacred Heart Hospital in Pensacola. At 7.3 pounds, Serenity, made her debut a day later, on June 26. 

But perhaps the most memorable moment in this new mother's life, tainted by what happened after she gave birth.

"Basically, my epidural looped itself into my spine," said Gray. "It's in a knot in my spine and they've been trying to tug at it and tug at it and I haven't been able to get up or move or do anything." Feeling helpless, Gray checked herself out of Sacred Heart Hospital and transferred to Baptist Hospital, a few miles away.

Doctors there, hesitant to even touch her.

"They just keep telling me, 'In all my years, I haven't seen anything like this.' So basically, they're just as shocked as I am," said Gray.

Now, Gray is heading to Gainesville to University of Florida Health Shands Hospital. A six-hour journey, in the back of an ambulance.

Once she gets there, Gray isn't even sure what to expect. With numbness already in her legs, she said she is not thinking about the worst-case scenario: paralysis. She is just focused on getting help and getting home to her new bundle of joy.

"She's so cute and just alert, she has her big, brown eyes open," said Gray. "She's the best, she really can just make you so happy and I just want to be home with her."

Doctors at the University of Florida Health Shands Hospital were not available to respond to our interview request.

Representatives at Sacred Heart and Baptist Hospitals declined to comment.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 29, 2019)

Omg. I pray they get that thing out with no permanent damage to her. 

Black women giving birth strikes again.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 30, 2019)

This is terrible. Poor woman.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 30, 2019)

_"They just keep telling me, 'In all my years, I haven't seen anything like this.' So basically, they're just as shocked as I am," said Gray._

I would have cussed every single one of them out.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 1, 2019)

Medical ladies on the board, are you able to give some insight? Are epidural needles so flimsy that they can loop in themselves? This isn’t ok AT ALL.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 1, 2019)

This sounds like a medical device failure. SMDH


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Pensacola mother 'on the road to recovery' after epidural removal*


Spoiler: I Don't Know What This Is But The Photo Was With The Update











The Pensacola woman who had an epidural stuck in her back for four days has now had the epidural removed.

Selena Gray told Channel 3 News on Friday she was in excruciating pain after two local hospitals, Sacred Heart and Baptist, were unable to remove the epidural from her back.
Gray had just given birth to her 7.3-pound daughter on June 25 at Sacred Heart Hospital, but somehow the epidural looped itself into her spine.

On Monday, Gray notified Channel 3 News that Shands Hospital in Gainesville made an incision, leaving her with stitches Sunday night.

The new mother says now she and her daughter are on the road to recovery and are expected to be home soon.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 1, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> This sounds like a medical device failure. SMDH



I agree. The device should not have bent like that. It may not be the hospitals fault at all.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm glad that the epidural was removed! Now she can focus on her new baby.


----------



## ebonysweetie (Jul 1, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Pensacola mother 'on the road to recovery' after epidural removal*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I Don't Know What This Is But The Photo Was With The Update
> ...


I was going to post this. Thanks! What a horrible ordeal. It does sound like a device failure. I hope she gets compensated.


----------

